# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Tutanota: the Open-Source Encrypted E-mail

## bunklocoempire

For your examination- Tutanota
  -It does not currently work with Thunderbird application.
Super easy to use as confidential or non-confidential.

I got a kick out of this:
Transparency Report & Warrant Canary for the Secure Email Service Tutanota


> This is Tutanota's transparency report and warrant canary information. While in Germany a gag order is legally not possible, we want to give you peace of mind by publishing a warrant canary.
> 
> The transparency report is updated every six months...

----------


## EBounding

I tried Tutanova, but it was lacking and I didn't like the domain name for my e-mail.  I also don't think their end-to-end encryption is all that practical since you have to somehow give the receipient a password.  You also have to trust them to hold your "key".  I think the PGP method is better, although I do like how Tutanota encrypts the subject line. 

I recently bought an account from Kolab Now (it's around $5/month). Their servers are in Switzerland where they have some of the strongest privacy laws;  they have "libertymail.net" as one of the e-mail domain options. I know this doesn't give you pure privacy since e-mail is inherently insecure (unless the entire message is encrypted), but I was tired of giving Google and the NSA an easy "smorgasboard" of personal information.  To me it's a minor cost and it's very functional.  

I've recently started playing around with PGP encryption and it's relatively simple to set up (on one machine) but it's not useful if no one else uses it. I think everyone here should use PGP; it's a good way to protest surveillance. 

Here's a good tutorial for those unfamiliar:  https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/how-use-pgp-windows

I'd really like to use it more, so if if you have it set-up, send me an encrypted e-mail!: joshua.hunter@libertymail.net 

Here's my public key:  


```
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: SKS 1.1.5
Comment: Hostname: pgp.mit.edu
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=VGaE
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
```

----------


## bunklocoempire

Thanks for sharing.  I've been de-googling for a few months now, and exploring ways to entice the loved ones to easily do the same.

Google-free for 2018 (much sooner for myself) and bringing as many with me is the goal, and of course encrypt, encrypt, encrypt.

----------


## EBounding

> Thanks for sharing.  I've been de-googling for a few months now, and exploring ways to entice the loved ones to easily do the same.
> 
> Google-free for 2018 (much sooner for myself) and bringing as many with me is the goal, and of course encrypt, encrypt, encrypt.


I've been using DuckDuckGo for searches and haven't missed Google at all.  I am still stuck on Waze though--that will be tough to let go.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I've been using DuckDuckGo for searches and haven't missed Google at all.  I am still stuck on Waze though--that will be tough to let go.


The search was easy for me as well.  DuckDuckGo, Epic Privacy Browser, and TOR do it for me.  I never liked using anyones' GPS stuff, always prefer paper maps.

The tough part has been a phone.  My wife has a cell, and it's justified.  

I have a hard time paying for a cell service (or land line) that doesn't even pretend to be private, so I can use an app on it to communicate through the internet, and only when WiFi is available.

My aging parents don't have smart phones, but I've taught them to use their cells and my google phone # as more of a paging device.  (I do understand the price of using a free google #)  The folks know to crank-up their computer if one of us texts, and then we use Jitsi to have _some_ privacy.  

I've been looking into some sort of "talk boxes" to set up for the family and friends that want to communicate securely and on the cheap.  Sort of like a secure intercom.  Not quite there yet.  Yeah, I appreciate value.  (cheap, stubborn)  The Raspberry Pi stuff looks interesting, but who knows.  Looking for privacy/security, low price, low power consumption, ease of use, no contracts, etc.  _Value._

Distributed internet/de-centralized internet, can't come soon enough for me.  Of course that will probably mean some other liberty crushing crap.  lol

EDIT:  Haven't quite convinced the parents to go TOTALLY internet comms yet.  People like their phones.   Verizon, etc.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Every time I glance at this thread, the title I misread as:



That is all.

----------

